# Bluefish tournament



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This weekend is the WICC Bluefish tornament and Ill be out there trying to just catch something I will post reports


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Good luck and my the fishing GODs be with you!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*Tourny rreport*

Sorry for the late report I have been fishing hard and sleeping little I don't have any fish on the board, but I did catch 5 blues, 3 stripers, and A fluke so I had a great weekend considering it rained the water was rough and I fished both shore and boat and I still have 4 1/2 hours left in the contest. I will post final results when I get them


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Thanks for the report Dave. Good luck.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

We rooting for ya Dave, but if nothing else, ya got out, and ya got dinner.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

*Nice!*

You are a die-hard! Congrats on the catches!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*tourament results*

Hopfully next year my name will be there  


18.46 DANNY BOCCHINO CAPTAIN'S COVE 
15.91 PETER MUFF JACK'S BAIT & TACKLE 
15.13 CONNOR IVES STRATFORD BAIT & TACKLE 
14.94 THOMAS GARGANO FISHERMAN'S PARADISE 
14.37 DAN GRAMIGNA STRATFORD BAIT & TACKLE 
14.34 JESSE HORSFORD SALTY DOG BAIT & TACKLE 
14.16 RALEIGH HANSCOM SPORTSMAN'S DEN 
14.06 CLARK STRANG JACK'S BAIT & TACKLE 
13.97 PIERRE MENOZZI CAPTAIN'S COVER 
13.55 LUIS CALDERONE DEE'S BAIT & TACKLE 
13.54 VINCENT FELICIONE JACK'S BAIT & TACKLE 
13.53 WILLIAM KUCHINSKY FOUR WINDS 
13.41 CHRIS PYROS NORHTPORT ROD & REEL 
13.36 AEDON HELLARD CAPTAIN MORGAN 
13.27 RANDY NELSTEAD HUDSON PARK BAIT & TACKLE 
13.22 DAVID ARMATO DUFFY'S BAIT & TACKLE 
13.19 SCOTT DILLION FISHERMAN'S PARADISE 
13.17 HAROLD FICHTEL CAPTAIN'S COVE 
13.17 KEITH O'BRIEN HUDSON PARK BAIT & TACKLE 
13.10 JAMES FERCHLAND JACK'S BAIT & TACKLE 

PORT PRIZES 
13.08 ROBERT BUSKEY SALTY DOG BAIT & TACKLE 
13.07 BARRY CORSEADA FISHERMAN'S PARADISE 
13.05 STEVE MARTINS CAPTAIN MORGAN 
13.04 LOUIS BUDICA JACK'S BAIT & TACKLE 
12.88 RAYMOND SWIFT STRATFORD BAIT & TACKLE 
12.81 JEFF MICHALKEWICZ NORTHPORT ROD & REEL 
12.67 TIM KILGORE CAPTAIN'S COVE 
12.66 JOE PICCERILLO DEE'S BAIT & TACKLE 
12.62 SAM BELL FISHERMAN'S WORLD 
12.52 SAM DAVIS RIVER'S END BAIT & TACKLE 
12.19 MATTHEW KESSLER CARAFTIS FISHING STATION 
12.15 JERRY GILBERT FOUR WIND TACKLE SHOP 
12.12 OSCAR BONILLA SPORTSMAN'S DEN 
11.86 TIAN FOO DUFF'S BAIT & TACKLE 
11.53 W. WARD GARRITY III PETE'S PLACE 
11.34 WILLIAM SMART TERMINAL TACKLE 
11.23 MICHAEL SHANNON HUDSON PARK BAIT & TACKLE


----------

